# Dog boredom tips



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi to all,

I am a first time dog owner. Apolon is a now 7 months old Golden Retriever







.

We keep him outside in the front yeard in a beautiful dog house with good isolation.









The thing is that even though I walk him 2 times in a day (morning and evening) he gets bored in between (he is all around the yeard chewing everything he can find, trying to find a way to go to the neighboors' yeard (trying to brake the fence or digging holes as there are planty of cats there to socialize with probably), and similar stuff,

Now, I am music producer so I work at home in my music studio so sometimes I can go outside and play with him, but often I have work through out the day so there is a little time for me to do that.

Keeping him inside is out of question because my wife doesn't agree with that.

What can I do about this matter?

Thanks in advance for the tips


Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

How much time do you spend with him other than walks? How much training do you do with him? A young, smart, energetic dog is going to find entertainment and, as you've found, if not given direction his entertainment won't be something acceptable to you.

Can you plan several breaks in your work throughout the day to do some training? Puzzle and treat toys are good, but you should be cautious when leaving him alone with them. Scent games (aka nose work) are fairly easy to set up - just hide treats around the yard for him to find - and mentally stimulating. 

What type of walks do you take? Going to new areas will be more tiring and mentally stimulating than walking in the same place every day.

It's likely, though, that he will still need some training and management to prevent the chewing, digging, and fence issues.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been with people who dont think dogs should be inside, and notice I am not with those people anymore. I see where you are you get snow, if it gets too cold, you will have to bring your dog in somewhere where it is warm, regardless of how insulated the dog house is. FWIW, it's not just your wife's house it is your house, too, my answer to her would be "too bad, dont like it? there's the door, dont let it hit you on the way out" but that is just me.

Your dog is bored and lonely, he is a golden retriever, which is a very personable breed of dog, breeds like goldens dont usually do well outside isolated from their people. Just going outside every once and a while and playing with him for 30 min at a time isn't going to do it.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi cookieface,

Thanks for your tips.
I will definitely find a routine through out the day to keep him interested: throwing a ball, hiding items, hiding food, etc. I think this is good suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have been with people who dont think dogs should be inside, and notice I am not with those people anymore. I see where you are you get snow, if it gets too cold, you will have to bring your dog in somewhere where it is warm, regardless of how insulated the dog house is. FWIW, it's not just your wife's house it is your house, too, my answer to her would be "too bad, dont like it? there's the door, dont let it hit you on the way out" but that is just me.
> 
> Your dog is bored and lonely, he is a golden retriever, which is a very personable breed of dog, breeds like goldens dont usually do well outside isolated from their people. Just going outside every once and a while and playing with him for 30 min at a time isn't going to do it.



Hi, OwnedbyACDs.

I appreciate your answer even though I wouldn't agree.

To throw my wife out of my house and ending a harmonic relationship I have with her, all our goals and marriage just because she doesn't like to keep our dog inside is too harsh!

There are people who keep dogs outside, there are people also who keep Goldens outside. I believe I can make my dog happy outside too, this is why I ask for tips and want to learn how.

Being quick tempered and going to extremes is not the way, believe me, I have been there


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

dreamtuned said:


> Hi, OwnedbyACDs.
> 
> I appreciate your answer even though I wouldn't agree.
> 
> ...


I dont think you are going to find a person here that agrees with keeping a pet dog outside (sled dogs and LGD excluded of course). Unless he had like an air conditioned and heated kennel he could retreat to.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I dont think you are going to find a person here that agrees with keeping a pet dog outside (sled dogs and LGD excluded of course). Unless he had like an air conditioned and heated kennel he could retreat to.


Well in that case I will close the door of this forum from outside. If that's the case really.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Despite our own opinions or practices, most of us try to help out with all reasonable questions. A 7 mos retriever (most types) are like conditioned athletes with lots of energy. You need ways to help burn off that energy in appropriate ways. OwnedbyACDs makes a good point that Goldens like to be with their people, but with periodic attention throughout the day, they may learn to amuse themselves or sleep. It may take until he is about 3yo ...

1. Get him a Kong and a hard rubber bone to chew on. You might freeze the Kong (or a few of them) after you stuff them. 
2. Can you take 10 min. ever hour or so to play a vigorous game of Fetch or Tug? Or to do training?
3. Can you bring him into your studio with you in his crate, to chew on a Kong or go to sleep?


----------



## Kona'smommy (Aug 4, 2015)

I have an 8 month golden and she definitely requires plenty of ways to keep her occupied and entertained. Treat puzzles/balls, frozen kongs, training sessions, TONS of fetch games, walks that include training for mental stimulation….. She goes everywhere in the car with us so usually at least 1-2 car rides a day. I take her to a dog park once or twice a week and she goes to 2 training classes each week. It takes a lot to keep her occupied but I think it is well worth it as she has a wonderful temperament and hasn't shown any destructive tendencies. 
As far as the being outside goes, I realize that is your choice as a dog owner but then you will just have to be prepared for issues. There is no way to keep her fully entertained and socialized if she spends most of her time outside and alone. Goldens are an extremely loving, social and attached dog breed. I know ours is happiest when she is curled up at our feet or on the couch. You can't even bring yours in during the evening while you are watching tv or just hanging out? I would imagine a golden would be the perfect "office dog" for a music studio. If you can't bring her in at all I question what the purpose/reason is of having a dog. A golden isn't going to provide any security or protection for you. I guess the other option would be to go the shelter and rescue a dog so at least yours would have someone to keep it company.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

I do let him in my studio when there are no people inside, I mean when I am alone mixing, or producing


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

dreamtuned said:


> Well in that case I will close the door of this forum from outside. If that's the case really.


All I am saying is someone who really loves you wouldnt expect you, or force you to keep something that you care about, another thinking, feeling creature that also craves companionship and love outside, at the very least, when the weather gets really awful, bring him into the garage or something.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

The house is not totally outside as this is a room we plan to make for us in the spring, it is opened only from one side (east), and there is no wind blowing directly into the house as I have staircases from that side of the dog house. So the temperature there is slightly up. This is a room in front of our front door.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

dreamtuned said:


> View attachment 217954
> 
> 
> The house is not totally outside as this is a room we plan to make for us in the spring, it is opened only from one side (east), and there is no wind blowing directly into the house as I have staircases from that side of the dog house. So the temperature there is slightly up. This is a room in front of our front door.


The way I look at it, is if I wouldnt want to stay out there, I wouldnt make my dog stay out there either (Not saying your setup is bad, just generally speaking). Maybe in the spring you could make that part for him? then it would really be like being inside.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah in my experience goldens will become very destructive and a nuisance if they are not trained and managed appropriately. They're very intelligent dogs that were bred to work alongside people, so naturally your dog is exhibiting bored and restless behavior because he doesn't have an outlet for his energy and intellectual potential.

Personally, though, I would have thought through the whole dog sleeping arrangements prior to getting an actual dog. That is, if my SO told me if I got a dog it wouldnt be allowed in the house, I wouldn't get the dog. Some just aren't meant to live outside, period.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It sounds like you have a good system in place to interact with him during the day but he likes to find things to do that are destructive in between those play/train/walk sessions. That's normal behavior, he's awake and wants to do something. I'd shut him in if you notice he is doing something you don't like, prevent that behavior and force him to chill out. Bucky my 2 year old dog gets bored and picks up things that aren't his when he gets bored and I crate him then he naps. 

When he is in the studio with you make that a quiet place, no tug/fetch/petting/chewing. Young dogs are like some children, gogogogo, tantrum then they collapse in exhausted sleep because they don't know how to be quiet yet. I am not saying your dog digging at the fence is having a tantrum but you would sure prefer he was napping rather than doing that! My little Bucky didn't know how to settle down and had to get into stuff so I would crate him, a couple days of having no choice but to stay in one boring place by my side and he figured out he could lay down out of his crate. Maybe the combination of studio=quiet time and being bored not having access to digging and such will teach him how to settle.

I wouldn't have a dog kept outside either but you are letting him in your personal room at times, that's a start. Maybe if you keep him clean and groomed so he doesn't shed and stink and he learns how to be quiet inside he will be able to come in at some point in time.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm sincere in asking this: WHY did you get a dog if he was going to live outside? It's great you walk him & such, it's more than alot do but unless you have sled dogs or guardian breeds, I just don't understand having an outside dog? 

Can you explain why?

Edit: apparently I can't read, I see it's the wife. Sorry but that is no reason to get a dog. If the wife doesn't like dogs, it';s the dog who pays.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm sincere in asking this: WHY did you get a dog if he was going to live outside? It's great you walk him & such, it's more than alot do but unless you have sled dogs or guardian breeds, I just don't understand having an outside dog?
> 
> Can you explain why?
> 
> Edit: apparently I can't read, I see it's the wife. Sorry but that is no reason to get a dog. If the wife doesn't like dogs, it';s the dog who pays.


I am glad someone else feels that way, I mean you had to know how your wife felt before this dog came into the picture. He is a teenager, of course he is going to do naughty things like dig, and bark, and be annoying, just like any teenager.

Did she ever say WHY she didnt want him inside? maybe offer to clean the house if he is allowed inside? But seriously, when the weather gets really bad at least have something set up where you make music, like a crate (I would throw a blanket over it, so it kind of reminds him of his doghouse) with a comfy bed and nice chewies in there that he can come in to. Because I would check your laws, because many areas have laws stating that dogs can NOT be left out if the temperature is below a certain degree. Here in Texas, it is under 30 degrees, but in the north it might be less, or more I dont know.

My dogs stay out in their fenced yard during the day, but if the weather is bad, or no one is home, they come in.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey guys.
I took him with me (in my studio which is just another room in my house) to sleep inside tonight. He is already up on the couch (he is tired we went to a long walk).

We had disagreements with my wife even for this set up. I suppose we need to have these things really thoroughly discussed. 

The one thing of which I am afraid is not messing something with my cables or equipment while I am not here.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

It's great that you're spending time with him and giving him some inside time. As others mentioned, goldens (and many other breeds) are happiest when they're close to their people. I have two poodles at my feet as I type.

Ideally, you and your wife would have already had discussions about the dog's living arrangements, training methods, and other issues. Unfortunately, that sometimes happens after the fact. I do hope that in time you and your wife will come to an agreement that includes your dog living inside your home permanently.

For keeping him away from your recording equipment you can use a crate (search the forum for crate training / crate games) or an ex-pen. Crates are good tools to help manage behavior and keep pups out of trouble.

Good luck and I hope you'll continue to ask questions!


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

Apolon is loving the couch! Today I am in my studio whole day alone so here is he with me all along. 

The one thing I notice is the strong dog odor he is having even though I brush him often with different brushes (I also took him to the prof groomer for a bath recently).
I don't know what I can do to help with this odor?

BTW I give him Natural Trainer food.
I noticed that he smells less badly then before with other food from Farmina (Ecopet).


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Crate training is invaluable. Also, you can buy tubular thingies (sorry, husband is sleeping so thats as technical as I get) at a hardware store to fish cords through. We did it for the puppy we have.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Dogs aren't supposed to smell.If he smells for no reason it is probably because from the food he gets.Maybe try some grain-free?


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

Pasarella said:


> Dogs aren't supposed to smell.If he smells for no reason it is probably because from the food he gets.Maybe try some grain-free?


I would also look at this as a reason, my female had a smell before we found out that he had a grain allergy, she had a yeast issue after going grain free it cleared up. I would also check the ears as breeds that have flop ears get infections very easily.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

dreamtuned said:


> What can I do about this matter?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the tips
> 
> ...


More walks. Find him play friends. Food puzzles. Frozen bones, etc.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have never heard of "natural trainer" but I went on a search for it and came up with this european brand, I dont know if that is the same food you feed, but I couldnt really find an ingredient list on their site (plus it was all in a foreign language LOL) But if the food has a lot of yeast, or potatoes in it, that could be contributing to his smell, allergies can also make a dog smell. I give my dude a fish oil supplement called "aller-G3" and also, loratadine (which is the generic form of claritin) I get mine from walmart for about $5, I buy a few bottles and combine them. Coconut oil can also help them, just start adding it slow, or it can cause the runs LOL. Make sure you get raw, organic coconut oil, you can find that at most grocery stores as well.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have never heard of "natural trainer" but I went on a search for it and came up with this european brand, I dont know if that is the same food you feed, but I couldnt really find an ingredient list on their site (plus it was all in a foreign language LOL) But if the food has a lot of yeast, or potatoes in it, that could be contributing to his smell, allergies can also make a dog smell. I give my dude a fish oil supplement called "aller-G3" and also, loratadine (which is the generic form of claritin) I get mine from walmart for about $5, I buy a few bottles and combine them. Coconut oil can also help them, just start adding it slow, or it can cause the runs LOL. Make sure you get raw, organic coconut oil, you can find that at most grocery stores as well.


OwnedbyACDs, thank you for your recommendations, I will look up for the things in nearby pet shops.









Here's the food I give to Apolon.

I translated from Italian from Google Translate:

Composition:
corn, dehydrated chicken and turkey protein, rice 12%, fresh chicken and turkey 10%, dehydrated tuna protein 8%, lard, chicken hydrolysed proteins, beet pulp, corn gluten, linseed, fiber Pea 0.4%, dry extract of chicory (cichorium intybus) 0.3%, yeast, minerals, green mussel (Perna canaliculus) 0.01%, spirulina (Arthrospira platensis) 0.005%, bioflavonoids (extracts of citric fruits) 0.005%, applezin ™ dry apple 0.0025%. 

Additives per kg Nutritional additives: Vitamin A 26,000 IU, 1,350 IU vitamin D3, vitamin E 355 mg, cupric sulfate pentahydrate 50 mg (copper 12.5 mg), 395 mg ferrous carbonate (150 mg iron), calcium iodate anhydrous 25 mg (iodine 2.5 mg), 20 mg sodium selenite (0.2 mg selenium), zinc oxide, 265 mg (195 mg zinc), manganous oxide 55 mg (35 mg manganese), choline chloride, 1,200 mg, l-carnitine 50 mg. sensory additives: dry extract of Boswellia serrata (boswellia serrata) 5 mg, dry extract of the fruit of bitter orange (Citrus aurantium) 2.5 mg. 

Analytical constituents humidity 8%, 25% crude protein, crude oils and fats 13.5%, crude fiber 2.2%, crude ash 5.4%, 1% calcium, phosphorus 0.8%


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

He might have chicken allergies, because that is a good food, or he might have some environmental allergies, you wont know until you start playing around with his food and trying different formulas.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> He might have chicken allergies, because that is a good food, or he might have some environmental allergies, you wont know until you start playing around with his food and trying different formulas.


I could also try grain free food. 
However, I noticed that he smells less since I started giving him this food (about month and a half ago).


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

dreamtuned said:


> I could also try grain free food.
> However, I noticed that he smells less since I started giving him this food (about month and a half ago).


it also takes a few months for all those allergens to get out of his system, it was several months before my boy's ears stopped smelling and he stopped itching them. the food you are on seems like a good one, it just might take time.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> it also takes a few months for all those allergens to get out of his system, it was several months before my boy's ears stopped smelling and he stopped itching them. the food you are on seems like a good one, it just might take time.


It would be great if this forum has Thanks button 
Thank you!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

dreamtuned said:


> It would be great if this forum has Thanks button
> Thank you!


Also, if you can find a shampoo called "Tropiclean" that would also help him, it cleans and deodorizes without stripping the coat of its oils. I am not sure what country you are in, but you can get it off amazon, or chewy. You should really look for loratadine also, with your boy's size he would probably get 2 pills a day. here is what the bottle looks like (not sure what company this is from, but its generic, so its the same no matter where you get it).


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

If your dog's odor is more than just dirt smell, I'd suggest a vet check. There are a number of medical issues that can cause odor and a vet would be able to diagnose and treat.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Also, if you can find a shampoo called "Tropiclean" that would also help him, it cleans and deodorizes without stripping the coat of its oils. I am not sure what country you are in, but you can get it off amazon, or chewy. You should really look for loratadine also, with your boy's size he would probably get 2 pills a day. here is what the bottle looks like (not sure what company this is from, but its generic, so its the same no matter where you get it).


But should I give him Loratadine without knowing that he has allergies actually?
Are any side effects if he has not? Loratadine is really easy to find here.



cookieface said:


> If your dog's odor is more than just dirt smell, I'd suggest a vet check. There are a number of medical issues that can cause odor and a vet would be able to diagnose and treat.


The vet told me that it is just its odor. Like all human have different distinctive odor, this is why some dogs smell worse then others. This is how he explained it to me.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Have the vet check his anal sacs. They are supposed to store a small amount of a very stinky fluid to be deposited when the dog defecates but sometimes they stop up, dog licks the area to release the fluid and gets the stench on his fur and in his mouth. The cause can be allergy or the wrong amount of fiber or soft stool or even stool that is too small!

If you haven't had dogs before it is possible you think the dog is stinky and it is just the smell of a healthy animal but Max smelled like dust or the last shampoo even if it had been weeks since he'd had a bath and I had to bury my face in his fur to even smell that.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

Also I now notice (I can monitor since Apolon is inside) that he poops very quickly after meal, not more then 10 minutes after meal. Is this ok?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

dreamtuned said:


> But should I give him Loratadine without knowing that he has allergies actually?
> Are any side effects if he has not? Loratadine is really easy to find here.
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt get mine checked for allergies officially and I just started giving him the loratadine, how much does he weigh? Lincoln weighs 30 lbs and he gets 1.5 tablets.

BUT ... before this I would get him to the vet for a check up and make sure nothing is wrong with him (it doesnt sound like there is but just in case as I am not a vet).


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I didnt get mine checked for allergies officially and I just started giving him the loratadine, how much does he weigh? Lincoln weighs 30 lbs and he gets 1.5 tablets.
> 
> BUT ... before this I would get him to the vet for a check up and make sure nothing is wrong with him (it doesnt sound like there is but just in case as I am not a vet).


Mine is around 20kgs.

Did you give him loratidine because of the odor or for some other reasons you suspected allergies?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

dreamtuned said:


> Mine is around 20kgs.
> 
> Did you give him loratidine because of the odor or for some other reasons you suspected allergies?


Okay so he is about 45 lbs

No, he was also itching and licking his paws (the number 1 sign of allergies in dogs) he was also reverse sneezing a lot, not with the food change and the loratidine, he doesnt reverse sneeze, lick his paws or itch anymore.

but still, check with your vet, just to be safe, there are other things that can affect the way a dog smells, pancreatic issues, and thyroid issues are some of them.

As far as the pooping, they could be a lot of things, he just could be so used to just being able to go whenever that he never learned how to "hold " it. he is also 6 mos old, Lincoln went about every 4 hours at 6 months LOL.

Still, I wouldnt give any meds til you talk to your vet, I cant stress that enough.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

I bought some dog deodorant spray and it helps with the odor.

Now we have problems with the endless chewing 

Sent from my 6045Y using Tapatalk


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

he is a teenage, teething dog, it is going to chew, nylabone dura-chews and benebones will be your best friends LOL

Also you need to find the source of the odor, something has to be causing it.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

The first ingredient in Natural trainer is corn. A lot of dogs don't tolerate that very well. I would look for a food that doesn't contain corn, wheat, soy or by-products.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> The first ingredient in Natural trainer is corn. A lot of dogs don't tolerate that very well. I would look for a food that doesn't contain corn, wheat, soy or by-products.


I didnt know that, I dont know much about that food honestly and all the information about it was in a different language LOL.


----------



## Kona'smommy (Aug 4, 2015)

Yep, an eight month old puppy is going to chew ALOT. The best solution is to have lots of options of good things to chew. Bully sticks, yak sticks, chew ropes..... I let my puppy bring sticks in from outside and she has a fabulous time chewing them up and make a disaster in the house but it keeps her entertained and from destroying things.


----------



## dreamtuned (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

I had a conversation with a gynecologist today (we found out that my wife is pregnant). The gynecologist told us that it is too risky for my wife to keep Apolon inside in fear of infections and viruses having in mind that she now has weak immune system.

I don't know if this is really risky or he is overly protective?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

dreamtuned said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had a conversation with a gynecologist today (we found out that my wife is pregnant). The gynecologist told us that it is too risky for my wife to keep Apolon inside in fear of infections and viruses having in mind that she now has weak immune system.
> 
> I don't know if this is really risky or he is overly protective?


Congratulations!

I've never heard of such a thing. Unless your wife has a medical condition that includes a lowered immune system or there is something specific about your area that increases risk, there shouldn't be a problem with having the dog in the house. A number of DF members have been pregnant and I don't remember any of them mentioning increased risk. You might want to start another thread in the "general discussion" section with your question.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

No, my parents always had dogs inside when i was a kid, heck she even had a cat, when I got old enough, I started getting into horses, so I was always around animal ... stuff LOL.


----------



## superblade (Dec 19, 2015)

How long have you kept it? May constantly train and practice would work. Read more information about golden and watch out his behavior. By the way, you can get some toys for him.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

1. If you trust your gynecologist, then follow his advice! He provided that medical opinion based on more than 10 years of experience. If you don't like his advice, you can try a second opinion, ... but you'll probably get the same advice.

2. Goldens chew. Provide Stuffed, Frozen Kongs, hard rubber bones, and other appropriate things to chew. 

3. Smells can be due to yeast infection in the ears, sinus infections, allergy issues, and so on. If you provide an antihistamine and it doesn't get rid of the allergy... it may be an infection instead of an allergy...


----------

